# Eel Feeding Accident



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was feeding my snowflake eel as normal, but he missed his strike and bit the tongs really hard and cut the inside of his mouth. its been about 15 minutes, and the bleeding has gone down a lot, but it's still pink. he's now hiding and didnt finish his meal. Is there something i can/ should do for him?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

poor thing... i don't think he'll be feeding for a few days. you can trank him and see how bad the cut is and put some antibiotic on the cut if you want too


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if he is the only one in the tank i would leave him there and just do a few water changes over the next three or four days to be sure everything in the environment stays clean.. if not then a QT would be the way to go .. just drain some water off the DT and put it in there and place some PVC in the tank for hiding places (this way you can see him from any angle)


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

i think thats he's too small to trank, and the cut is in his mouth so i dont know how i would be able to do that. I'll do some water changes and keep a close watch, he seems to be a little better this morning. Thanks guys!


----------

